# TLS version used by auditdistd?



## shepherdAZ (Jul 5, 2014)

I am looking to implement auditdistd in our environment. I have looked at the man pages, and done a quick scan through the source code, but I am not 100% sure which TLS version is used by auditdistd. I see that the code links off to OpenSSL. The proto_tls.c file contains TLSv1_server_method(), which I see is TLS 1.0 (https://www.openssl.org/docs/ssl/SSL_CTX_new.html). Ideally I'd like to force it to use TLS v1.2 instead. It looks like I might run into the same problem as (viewtopic.php?&t=38454). Is my understanding correct? Do I need to bring a newer OpenSSL in and rebuild everything it touches?

Thanks.


----------

